# SA: Fri 13th June



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks terrible
winds approaching 30knts southerlies around 3pm :shock: 
Swell height approaching 10 feet  
Tide height approaching 8 feet around 1pm  
Is there anywhere you would fish?
I was thinking of the lee side of wright island launching from franklin parade :? 
If I go id be targeting the morning not the afternoon....
apart from the weather all the gods are saying it will be an excellent snapper day but I don't really want to drown :lol:


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

I recall a post about you and minny on another wild day down that way. Be careful.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Geoffw said:


> I recall a post about you and minny on another wild day down that way. Be careful.


Hahahahh
aint that the truth....the wind is not offshore this time which helps hheheheheheeh


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Hey Stealth
Just checked MetEye on the BOM for Friday 13th around lunchtime for Victor and the wind forecast is for a tidy 5-10knot NE to SE winds - very kayakable.
The swell is up though (1.5-2m)
When I was around Wright Island on the weekend it was very protected in the lee of Wright Island and close to the shore, but as soon as I went around the east and southern side of Wright Island and through Shark Alley the swell was very noticeable, and there was a lot of bounce-back from the rocks. Its quite amazing to feel the difference in the swell size once you get out of the protected areas.
Got all my good fish in the protected areas (close to the shore and close to Granite Island)


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

yep too right dunny....ill have to go down regardless on Friday morning to check....there is no shore dump in that area so if its playing nice ill sprint out to wright island as you mentioned from the leeward side....anchor up if its appropriate...

and start a nice big shark attracting berley trail......hmmmmm yummmmm (for the shark or me?) hahahahah


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

ha stealth nice day sun shining birds are singing heading out..


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Minny said:


> ha stealth nice day sun shining birds are singing heading out..


15 minutes in the water and ill be freezing.....  
gear has arrived from the states....mid next week ill be a lot bette off with the semi dry gear
if the swell stays up...might have another surf session down here...this time im hoping above 4 foot waves...


----------

